# Is it true that everyone is a bit bisexual?



## RiverINXP (Apr 20, 2010)

I've heard this said by many people over the years: "Everyone is somewhat bisexual". I'm not sure I agree with that, but I guess there's no way of knowing for sure. 

What do you guys think? If you identify as straight or gay, do you still consider yourself a tiny bit bisexual? 

Poll coming...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think so...I myself am about 6.47583% straight and 93.<whatever>% lesbian...


----------



## RiverINXP (Apr 20, 2010)

I should add, I personally think that there are all shades of grey, from totally straight to totally gay, and varying degrees of bisexuality in between. Then there are exceptions who are none of the above. 

That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I find this question difficult to answer.
As far as romantic feelings go, I am 100% attracted to females only.
But, I have a very specific sort of "impulse" for an act that is not exactly hetero.
I don't know if this is just a fantasy/fetish, or a legitimate indication of mild bisexuality...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh with personal connection...it's all for the ladies


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

There may be shades of grey, but black and white exist too.


----------



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Totally straight, and I'm been honest when I said that. I used to think I might be bi-curious but I grew out of it, and apparently that's pretty common around the age of 13. I totally respect gay rights and stuff; but for me honestly most girls annoy me, I used to go to an all-girls school and it was such a relief to go to a mixed school in 2008 onwards for 6th form. I don't really have any friends who are boys, but it's just that the atmosphere at school is better - boys are pigs sometimes, but they're just less bitchly and friendlier. On a romantic levels it's always boys for me.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

We're all human. Gender is only as big of a gap as we make it.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I would go gay for a 20 year younger Bruce Campbell. Other than that, though? I'm straight.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I never really have had romantic feelings for a man, but I've "been with" men a few times...two men, and I regret it because it's very much outside what I normally do. It helped remind me that I'm straight, but I can't say "I'm straight" on the poll if I have done this in the past, so I'm basically straight, with a few life exceptions and none forseen in the future.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, everyone's bisexual roud:

Now bend over!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Fully hetero, I've always thought that, that saying goes more for being able to recognize attractiveness in the same sex. Which I'm sure 90% of people do.

I could see how someone would think it implies Bisexuality.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it would be convenient to be bisexual, but i just don't have the ability to be attracted to men. oh well. i'm stuck on my side of the pond. and the female body is fucking amazing :wink:


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I can see other women as beautiful, in the way a tree or sunset is, but not sexually attractive. I also make a distinction between identifying with a woman who appears sexually aroused/pleased and being attracted to her; I think it's easy for women to confuse the two (I don't know if men do this). The identification can arouse sexual thoughts basically.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I am totally 100 percent straight. I have never been attracted to females in the least.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I see the body as a mere device for interaction of the minds the same way this computer is. As such I don't care about what people look like, even if they are male or female. I am physically attracted to females, but again, I'm an INTJ and I really don't care what my crazy animal parts are telling me to be attracted to. Srsly, why shouldn't I just choose by the person instead of something superficial. I am a Christian though, so no, I'm straight... don't really get that rule, just have to take that one on faith. I'm kindve cynical towards men anyway, but then again, I'm cynical towards women as well.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I put 'other' because I hate everyone; like watching straight porn; like to date guys only; hate fairies; only like ladies in real life as friends.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I think everyone exists on a spectrum. I consider myself straight for the sake of simplicity. I find men to be a lot more interesting from a sexual and romantic standpoint. There could be another female out there that I would feel sexual attraction towards. The chances are slim...but there. I never rule out possibilities.


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Fully hetero, I've always thought that, that saying goes more for being able to recognize attractiveness in the same sex. Which I'm sure 90% of people do.
> 
> I could see how someone would think it implies Bisexuality.


This. I can tell an attractive guy from less attractive, but it's always from a point of view of _"I bet he get's a lot of women with that"_.

I think in today's sexualised society women are more prone to being bi-sexual than men, so many examples of women with little to nothing on and displayed in a very sexual way, they may also feel pressured to do so by men as it would generally be considered a turn on. Then again maybe that's just the way I see it as a straight guy.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I am most certainly a heterosexual, but by your logic, I am a heterohomobisexual. As is everyone else, accordingly.


----------

